# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  De pil in de eerste week en sex

## LC84

Hallo

Ik had een vraag. Ik ben deze week (vanaf donderdag) weer begonnen met het slikken van de pil na de ongesteldheid. Ik slik de pil altijd voor het slapen gaan, rond 22.30 uur. Maar nou heb ik hem zaterdag 45 min. tot 1 uur later geslikt dan normaal en daarna wel sex gehad (zonder condoom).
Is er een kans dat ik zwanger ben en hoe groot is die?
Ik ben de pil daarna wel weer rond de normale tijd gaan slikken.

Groetje Leonie

----------


## natasjcha

volgens mij maakt dat niet veel uit ,zolang je hem niet vergeet ,en 1uurtje kan echt geen kwaad ,gaat erom dat je ongeveer rond de zelfde tijd inneemt groetjes natasjcha

----------


## Déylanna

Maak je niet druk. Er is niets aan de hand als je de pil een uur later dan normaal in neemt. Als je de pil vergeten bent in de eerste week, dan heb je nog twaalf uur de tijd om alsnog de vergeten pil in te nemen, dus jij zat RUIM binnen dat tijdslimiet. Dus geen zorgen. 

liefs
Dëylanna

----------


## LC84

Dankjewel voor jullie reactie! Ik had zelf ook even op internet gezocht en ik kwam tot de ontdekking dat ik de bijsluiter van mijn pil ook niet goed had gelezen. Ik keek namelijk bij na 12 uur..

Groetjes Leonie

----------


## LC84

Ik had nog een vraagje. Ik ben misschien wat onzeker maar nu het volgende:
normaal slik ik de pil s avonds rond 22.30-22.45 uur. Nou heb ik deze week (vanaf donderdag) wat ook mijn eerste week is van het slikken van de pil de pil op donderdag en vrijdag rond 22.45u geslikt, zaterdags dus ong. 45 min later en zondag en maandag ook rond 22.30-22.45.
Maakt een kwartier verschil wat uit voor de veiligheid van de pil, gezien deze situatie?

Groetjes!

----------


## LC84

Ik had nog een vraagje. Ik ben misschien wat onzeker maar nu het volgende:
normaal slik ik de pil s avonds rond 22.30-22.45 uur. Nou heb ik deze week (vanaf donderdag) wat ook mijn eerste week is van het slikken van de pil de il op donderdag en vrijdag rond 22.45u geslikt, zaterdags dus ong. 45 min later en zondag en maandag ook rond 22.30-22.45.
Maakt een kwartier verschil wat uit voor de veiligheid van de pil, gezien deze situatie?

Groetjes!

----------


## Déylanna

Nogmaals, het maakt niet uit als jij je pil een keer wat later in neemt dan normaal. Als je de pil vergeten bent, dan kun je hem alsnog twaalf uur naar de gebruikelijk tijd innemen, en je blijft dan gewoon beschermt. Dus dat kwartiertje later in nemen is echt niet erg. Maak je er niet zo druk over, meis. Het maakt echt niets uit qua veiligheid. Echt niet.
Ik hoop dat je nu een beetje gerust bent??

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## LC84

Hoi hoi!

Ja ik ben zeker gerustgesteld  :Smile: . Ik ben alleen superonzeker af en toe en vraag me soms af wat ik nog meer aan voorbehoedsmiddelen kan gebruiken naast de pil (geen condooms). 

Groetjes Leonie

----------


## Déylanna

Nog een anticonceptie naast de pil, maar je wil geen condoom??
Tja, dan blijft er niets over. Je hebt ook nog zaaddodende middelen, maar het is niet echt verstandig om dat altijd maar te gebruiken. Niet verstandig voor jou, maar ook niet voor je vriend. Het is handig om voor ff te gebruiken, maar niet voor langere tijd. Als jij werkelijk zo bang bent voor een zwangerschap dan doe je er misschien toch verstandiger aan om naast de pil wel een condoom te gebruiken, (double dutch) al was het alleen maar voor je eigen geruststelling. Maar in feite hoeft dat echt niet. De pil beschermt je wel tegen een eventuele zwangerschap. En die pil te laat in nemen, nogmaals, het geeft echt niets, alleen je moet er geen gewoonte van gaan maken, dat je hem iedere keer maar weer vergeet ofzo, snap je?? Maar als je hem een enkele keer vergeet, en het normaal gesproken altijd zorgvuldig slikt, is het goed zo. Wees niet zo bang, liefie. 

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Lonie,

En waarom geen condoom? Ben jij en je partner alletwee getest op SOA's. Die prachtige pil beschermt wel tegen zwangerschappen maar niet tegen sexueel overdraagbare aandoeningen. Dus als je verstandig bent gebruik j etoch een condoom tot jullie beide getest zijn. Al roept je partner nog zo hard dat jij zijn eerste bent.

Groet John

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Leonie,

Ik ben het totaal met John eens, je vriend kan wel zeggen dat je zn eerste bent maar er zitten altijd types tussen die 'doen alsof' (houdt natuurlijk niet in dat je vriend zo is, maar ik geef een voorbeeld) En ja ik ben ook niet bepaald van de condooms, maar ik ben ze blijven gebruiken totdat we allebei getest waren, pas vanaf toen zijn we verder gegaan zonder, en geloof me is echt veel beter, want je hoeft je echt zeker weten nooit zorgen te maken over of je misschien iets opgelopen hebt!! Op internet is genoeg te vinden over de SOA-testen dus zou je misschien eens wat kunnen opzoeken als je nog twijfelt. Maar tot dan zou ik echt zeggen blijf een condoom gebruiken!

xxx

----------


## rachel94

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb ook een vraagje! Is het mogelijk om in de eerste week (van je pil slikken) sex te hebben? is dat veilig?of heeft het eerst een tijdje nodig om te wennen ofzo? Werkt het meteen vanaf dag 1 kan je dan al sex hebben?

Gr

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Rachel,

Is dit je allereerste week slikken van de pil? (dus hiervoor slikte je de pil nog niet?) Wanneer dit zo is is het niet veilig om zonder condoom seks te hebben in de eerste week. Je kunt natuurlijk wel seks hebben met condoom. Wanneer je al langere tijd de pil slikt kun je gewoon in de eerste week van het slikken seks hebben.
Wanneer je dus net begint met het slikken van de pil heeft de pil minimaal een week de tijd nodig om betrouwbaar te zijn!

----------


## rachel94

Hoi sylvia,

Bedankt voor je reactie, ik zit al 2 jaar aan de pil maar is het al betrouwbaar vanaf dag 1 dat ik dan me pil slik na mijn stop week?

----------


## ikke64

Hoi, Als je de pil trouw slikt is de pil gewoon het hele jaar door betrouwbaar, *zelfs in je stop week.* Alleen voorzichtig in combinatie met sommige medicijnen, en wanneer je bevoorbeeld buikgriep, (diarree, braken ed) hebt.

----------

